# Changement disque dur powerbook g4



## U21972 (9 Août 2005)

bonjour,

je recherche quelqu'un pour monter un disque dur 2 1/2 de 40 giga dans mon powerbook g4 pour remplacer mon vieux disque dur qui va bientot lacher je suis sur paris si vous etes interesse vous pouvez me joindre au (...)


Pour les petites annonces, merci de passer par Tribumac... Ou de poser sa question avec plus de clairvoyance


----------



## jean-lou (9 Août 2005)

U21972 a dit:
			
		

> (ptit bricolo s'abstenir merci)



Il faut un diplome maintenant pour changer le disque dur d'un power book???  

Boh, fait une petite recherche sur internet et fais le toi même, y'a rien d'infaisable!! 
Il vaut mieux savoir faire les choses toi même.

JEanlOu


----------



## chagregel (9 Août 2005)

Ce n'est pas ici


----------

